

Leonardo DiCaprio joins celebrity tech start-up investors - Finntastic
http://www.startupsmart.com.au/growth/leonardo-dicaprio-joins-celebrity-tech-start-up-investors/201110264336.html

======
hollerith
>DiCaprio joins an increasingly long line of young celebrities investing in
start-ups, including Ashton Kutcher, Justin Timberlake, Lady Gaga and even
Justin Bieber.

Who would have thought?

------
goodweeds
Sort of reminiscent of Ashton Kutcher's Blah Girls .. Ie a teen heart throb
with a lot of money investing in companies that don't solve problems.

